# câble firewire pour caméscope



## macdiv (4 Novembre 2001)

une question bien stupide sans doute, mais quelque chose m'échappe encore. Je veux acheter un câble firewire pour relier mon ibook en commande     avec un camescope DV. 
Or, il y a de grandes différences de prix (227 F chez macway... 90 F ailleurs) ! S'agit-il des mêmes câbles ? Faut-il un câble firewire spécifique pour l'entrée/sortie DV ? (je ne parle pas bien sûr de la nécessité d'avoir une extrémité 4 broches et une autre 6 broches).


----------



## macdiv (4 Novembre 2001)

fausse manip j'ai doublé le post !!!
j'espère qu'un administrateur fera le nécessaire !
merci


----------



## decoris (5 Novembre 2001)

ben la j'en sais rien, mais moi j'ai payé le mien 40!

je crois qu'il y a des différences.

le cable n'est pas in/out vu que la vidéo que tu veux importer sur ton caméscope viens de ton magnétoscope, et je doute qu'il ait une prise FW...

de plus macway a souvent les meilleurs prix (masi pas les meilleus délais de livraison : 2 semaines que h'attend mon HD FW...)


----------



## MarcMame (6 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macdiv:
*Faut-il un câble firewire spécifique pour l'entrée/sortie DV ? (je ne parle pas bien sûr de la nécessité d'avoir une extrémité 4 broches et une autre 6 broches).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Clairement : non ! Les cables FW sont tous censées répondre aux mêmes spécification de la norme IEE1394
Le cable à 90frs doit fonctionner aussi bien que celui à 227frs.


----------



## decoris (8 Novembre 2001)

tout dépend de la matière utilisée (cdf les cables téléphoniques, qui font tous passer une ligne, mais les prix varient du simple au quintuple).

en tout cas il faut deux cables, un pour le DV IN et un pour le dv OUT


----------



## mac_steph (8 Novembre 2001)

Salut Decus.
Ton affirmation est fausse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2001)

Il faut un cable de Firewire A a Firewire B ! La connection sur le Mac est differente de celle sur la camera !

Pour les differences de prix, je sais pas...


----------



## MarcMame (9 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mac_steph:
*Salut Decus.
Ton affirmation est fausse.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Mac steph, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais si tu dis à quelqu'un qu'il a tord, il serait souhaitable que tu t'expliques. Sinon, il ne risque pas de comprendre pourquoi !


----------



## MarcMame (9 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [Only Mac] Manu:
*Il faut un cable de Firewire A a Firewire B ! La connection sur le Mac est differente de celle sur la camera !

Pour les differences de prix, je sais pas...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Heu.. Je crois qu'il avait compris ce point :
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>je ne parle pas bien sûr de la nécessité d'avoir une extrémité 4 broches et une autre 6 broches<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Et la question posé est justement celle à laquelle tu ne sais pas répondre...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un coup pour rien..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2001)

Oups... j'ai du lire trop vite sorry


----------



## decoris (9 Novembre 2001)

sans vouloir vous contredire, les amis, je suis dans l'obligation de vous dire qqch.

j'ai beau essayer, je n'arrive pas a brancher mon cable firewire camera-ordi sur mon magnéto...

je me demande d'ailleur comment vous pourriez faire...

donc il en faut 2!


----------



## mac_steph (9 Novembre 2001)

Hello...
Alors juste pour éclairer ma lanterne:
L'origine du post vient de Macdiv qui veut acheter un cable firewire 4-6 pour brancher sa caméra DV (on ne sait pas si c'est un modèle IN-OUT). Son problème est le prix dudit cable. MarcMame lui répond justement que la qualité du cable ne devrait en principe pas être différent à cause du prix.

Decus, tu viens dans ce post avec une affirmation fausse qui est celle de dire qu'il faut 2 cables (pour le IN et pour le OUT). J'ai dit que ton affirmation était fausse, car pour relier un mac avec une caméra DV, seul le cable firewire 4-6 suffit, pour autant que la caméra soit "IN-OUT".

Là où il y a un problème, c'est que tu parles de relier un magnétoscope... à quoi? A une caméra DV? A ton mac?... Peux-tu expliquer clairement ce que tu cherches à faire afin que l'on puisse comprendre mieux...

En tout cas, c'est l'objet d'un autre post. Car il me semble que Macdiv a eu la réponse à sa question.

Sinon, sache que seuls des magnétos de bandes DV ont en principe une entrée-sortie DV comme celle des caméras DV. Pour faire de l'acquisition d'un magnéto VHS sur ton ordi, il te faudra passer par un "bridge hollywood
" qui est un convertisseur analogique-numérique.

Mais bon, sans précisions de ta part, Décus, je ne suis pas sûr que mes conseils vont t'aider.

[09 novembre 2001 : message édité par mac_steph]


----------



## decoris (10 Novembre 2001)

qd la caméra possède une entrée DV in, (c'est la cas de la mienne : sony dcr trv 30E), on peut directement numériser ses cassètes vhs ou autre par la caméra. on branche le magneto a la camera, on pousse sur play au magnéto en meme temps que record a la camera et tout se numérise tout seul!

mais ce n'est absolument pas le meme cable que pour transmettre la video DV depuis sa camera sur sonordi qui est utilisé, mais un autre.

voiloa pour ce que je voulais dire...


----------



## MarcMame (13 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*qd la caméra possède une entrée DV in, (c'est la cas de la mienne : sony dcr trv 30E), on peut directement numériser ses cassètes vhs ou autre par la caméra. on branche le magneto a la camera, on pousse sur play au magnéto en meme temps que record a la camera et tout se numérise tout seul!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Tu fais des mélanges decus. Ce n'est pas parce que ta caméra posséde une entrée DV in que tu peux numériser des VHS, mais parce que tu as des entrées analogiques.


----------



## decoris (13 Novembre 2001)

si c'est le cas, elle sert a quoi la DV in??

sur ma caméra ya une sortie video (comme sur l'ibook), une sortie video traditionnnelle (c sur mon pc) et une prise DV in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ut. (plus une usb pour les photos).

je suis donc bien obligé de brancher mon magneto a l'entrée DV, je vois pas ou j epourrais le faire d'autre...


----------



## MarcMame (15 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*si c'est le cas, elle sert a quoi la DV in?? *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
La prise DV in s'appele iLink chez Sony et FireWire chez Apple. 2 noms pour la même prise.
Elle sert à relier ta camera à ton Mac. Tu ne peux pas rentrer de l'analogique par là.
As tu déjà fait l'essai ?


----------

